# hand-baggage..



## danole (28 Oct 2007)

Does anyone think I'd get away with bringing 2 cut-glass goblets in my hand baggage going to the U.K.?'Don't particularly want them taken off me....they're wedding prezzies!


----------



## shesells (29 Oct 2007)

Have you already bought them? If not I'd suggest buying them in the airport ie after security and you'd have no problem.


----------



## bluebell (29 Oct 2007)

I brought a Waterford Crystal Photoframe in hand luggage with aer lingus to london 2 weeks ago.  I didn't wrap it, just had it in a box, security opening it, examined it and let it through, no probs.


----------



## foxylady (29 Oct 2007)

danole said:


> Does anyone think I'd get away with bringing 2 cut-glass goblets in my hand baggage going to the U.K.?'Don't particularly want them taken off me....they're wedding prezzies!


 

Dont see why not its only liquids an such that you cant bring.


----------



## redchariot (29 Oct 2007)

It is glass; which if broken could be used as a potential weapon. I wouldn't like to see them let through security.


----------



## shesells (30 Oct 2007)

redchariot said:


> It is glass; which if broken could be used as a potential weapon. I wouldn't like to see them let through security.


 
But it's openly on sale after security! We recently bought Waterford Champagne flutes and a bottle of Champagne in the airport as a wedding gift. It meant we could carry them safely despite the hand luggage restrictions.


----------



## ragazza (30 Oct 2007)

danole said:


> Does anyone think I'd get away with bringing 2 cut-glass goblets in my hand baggage going to the U.K.?'Don't particularly want them taken off me....they're wedding prezzies!


 

Hi,

a while ago I flew from Edinburgh to Dublin with 2 cut glass goblets.
I had no problem getting through security with them - security didnt ask to open the box and didnt make any comment on them atall.

The only issue is that in the UK they are RIGID about the one piece of luggage rule. I had the wine glasses packed in a big box (obviously didnt want to check them onto the plane) and a handbag, and they wouldnt let me through since i had two items. So make sure you carry a large bag, in which you can put all your hand luggage together.

Cheers,
Ragazza.


----------



## bacchus (30 Oct 2007)

redchariot said:


> It is glass; which if broken could be used as a potential weapon. I wouldn't like to see them let through security.


 
This is the most silly rules about airport security... you cannot bring glass through security checks but you can buy glass bottles between security point and plane... I do not see any sense in that...


----------



## doogo (30 Oct 2007)

talking about hand luggage and items that can only be brought away if purchased in the post-security side of the airport - an interesting one for you all:
recently purchased a fully inflated rugby ball in the shop in said part of the airport - got to the plane and was told that i was not allowed to bring it on board as it posed a risk because of the cabin pressure .... would only be able to bring it on board if it was deflated --- funnily enough the guys down in the shop didn't have any problem selling me the fully inflated ball .... grrr .... luckily enough was travelling with a number of people and we went back round a quiet corner - made space in hand luggage and brought the ball back on - as it happened , the effect of the cabin pressure as to deflate (partially) the ball, rather than over-inflate it!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Oct 2007)

But if cabin pressure had dropped surely the ball could have exploded? Do you not think that you should heed the safety advice of cabin crew in situations such as this?


----------



## bacchus (31 Oct 2007)

doogo said:


> recently purchased a fully inflated rugby ball in the shop in said part of the airport - got to the plane and was told that i was not allowed to bring it on board as it posed a risk because of the cabin pressure .... would only be able to bring it on board if it was deflated



Why did you not use your knife or screwdriver or nail clipper to deflate it?


----------



## moe1013 (1 Nov 2007)

The ball deflated because of the increase in pressure as you descend, chances are some air leaked out of it on the climb hence providing room. The pressure differential is not huge so it would have to be very thinned skin like a balloon to explode...

How wierd, talking balls on this website!


----------

